# Looking for a mini in VT/NH



## drdreydel (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi,

My fiancee and I are looking for a reputable mini breeder in the NH/VT area. We would be first-time pet owners (but have spent a lot of time around others' poodles) so any pointers on how to pick a breeder, what questions to ask, red flags etc would be great as well! Boy/girl doesn't matter, but would prefer either red, apricot, cafe au lait or black. We'd be looking to get one starting mid-Nov.

Thanks!

Andrey


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Two good places to start looking and educating yourself are the PCA website Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts and "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!. I find Poodlesonline to be one of the better quality advertising sites, in part because they emphasize health testing. 

Barbara Burdick is in Pennsylvania, but you might want to check her out, as she breeds apricot minis. She also breeds beautiful black toys that I fall in love with every time she shows up with them at shows. Her website is Barclay Miniature and Toy Poodles Located in Pennsylvania Puppies For Sale.


----------



## drdreydel (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I've gone through those websites without a lot of luck, but did come across what seems to be a reputable breeder in NH that I just got in touch with about a few litters that they have available. 

Standard Poodle Breeders, Crabapple Downs Standard Poodles, Colebrook, New Hampshire


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

drdreydel said:


> Thanks for the info. I've gone through those websites without a lot of luck, but did come across what seems to be a reputable breeder in NH that I just got in touch with about a few litters that they have available.
> 
> Standard Poodle Breeders, Crabapple Downs Standard Poodles, Colebrook, New Hampshire


This is not my idea of a reputable breeder. They have seven, unfinished or untitled breeding bitches in a variety of trendy, easy to sell colors. I can't find any testing listed for their bitches. Their breeding stock have pedigrees that go back to other BYBs and puppymills.

This looks to me like a typical, high volume breeding operation. I would never recommend them.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

How about Song Bird in CT www.songbirdpoodles.com


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Ormar (she does live in Canada) has a gorgeous black mini, Salsa, that she is planning on breeding. Her name on here is WhitePoodles.


----------



## poodlemom00 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have had 3 poodles from this breeder. All smart, calm and healthy. Easy to train and completed their CD's(obedience) in 3 consecutive shows.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone know anything about Lavandaire? Welcome

I remember finding them when I was searching for Rookie but can't remember what I found out....


----------



## Cleo (Jun 10, 2021)

poodlemom00 said:


> I have had 3 poodles from this breeder. All smart, calm and healthy. Easy to train and completed their CD's(obedience) in 3 consecutive shows.


Hi Poodlemom : I know your response was 5 years ago but I was wondering if you could please share which breeder you got 3 of your poodles from. I’m looking for a healthy, calm, well socialized toy poodle . Thank you so much !


----------

